# How much Serving Tension is too much?



## K.G.K. (Jun 27, 2011)

I am practicing making a new string and am using a Bear Paw serving bobbin. I have researched a lot and watched some great videos, but am unsure on the amount of serving tool tension. In my practice, it laid down a nice stretch of serving, but it made the string very rigid, almost making it hard to bend. I assume that is too tight? Thanks for input.


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

General way some check to get the serving poundage right. Put a piece of masking tape over the center of the string with the ends pointing up. Set your Bear paw and start serving if you see the masking tape start to twist more the halfway around then you are too tight. If it moves a 1/4 of the way it will be okay. Too much tension on the Bear paw you will be twisting string causing peep rotation. 


Hutch


----------



## K.G.K. (Jun 27, 2011)

If I understand, use the masking tape as a visual guide if it is rotating around the string? The masking tape is away form the area I would be serving, correct? What do you mean by ends pointing up? Thanks for your reply!!!!


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

K.G.K. said:


> If I understand, use the masking tape as a visual guide if it is rotating around the string? The masking tape is away form the area I would be serving, correct? What do you mean by ends pointing up? Thanks for your reply!!!!


Hello K.G.K:

Before you twist the string bundle,
you have an open loop.

Just take a 2-inch length of bowstring material
and insert inside the loop.

When you twist the string bundle,
the twisted string bundle will hold the 2-inch length of string material.

Straighten out the 2-inch length of string material
so it stands straight up. 

1-inch of the "FLAG" is above the twisted string bundle.
1-inch of the "FLAG" is below the twisted string bundle.

I like to use a dial scale to get an idea of the tension in the string bundle.

STRETCH up to 300 lbs of tension.

Burnish your string bundle, by using a length of string material, wrap around the bundle once of twice, to make a scraping loop.
Drag the scraping loop and and down the bowstring bundle to remove excess wax and to make the bundle nice and round.

So,
confirm you are still at 300 lbs of tension.

Leave the string bundle for 20-30 minutes and confirm that you are still at 300 lbs of tension.

Now,
if the tension remains steady, you have not lost any tension,
then,
start to install your servings.

So,
let's say you start to install an end serving.

You crank up the serving tool to say 20 lbs of tension.
This is an extreme example and is CLEARLY TOO TIGHT.

If you start to spin the serving tool,
with 20 LBS of tension/drag..
each time you spin the serving tool around the string bundle,
you will see the FLAG (the 2-inch length of string material) waving back and forth at you.

*THIS IS BAD.

REDUCE the tension on your serving tool*
and
INCREASE the stretcher tension to say 350 lbs.

Undo the serving
and start over.

Let's say your serving tool tension is now only 10 lbs of tension/drag.
THIS is still too tight.

Install several wraps of serving,
and you now see the FLAG still waving at you, but much less.

TRY AGAIN.

Increase the STRETCHER tension to maybe 375 lbs of tension.

DROP the serving tool tension/drag
to maybe 6 lbs of drag.

Undo the serving you installed.

TRY AGAIN.

Now,
when you spin the serving tool around and around the string bundle,
your FLAG is rock solid, steady and does NOT move...does NOT wave at you.

Your STRETCHER tension is high enough.
Your SERVING tool tension/drag is now LOW enough.

You get the idea now.


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

K.G.K. said:


> If I understand, use the masking tape as a visual guide if it is rotating around the string? The masking tape is away form the area I would be serving, correct? What do you mean by ends pointing up? Thanks for your reply!!!!


The tape would be with the ends up to give a better visual. Just as nuts&bolts said you can use a piece of string material or serving material to do the same. Also nuts&bolts explained it out in detail this is the best way to get an idea what is will take to set up a good practice for building. Once you learn all the proper tensions you will do okay. 


Hutch


----------



## K.G.K. (Jun 27, 2011)

Very comprehensive and understandable explanation(s)....Thank you very much Nuts&Bolts and Hutch!


----------



## K.G.K. (Jun 27, 2011)

nuts&bolts said:


> Hello K.G.K:
> 
> Before you twist the string bundle,
> you have an open loop.
> ...


Is the purpose of extreme string tension before serving strictly to insure stable serving? I am wondering why people reference 300lbs of tension before serving. I assume your explanation answers my question. Thanks.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

you will find that their are many different ways people do their building and serving, you will have to play with some different techniques people tell you and find what works well for you, its a tough learning process!! but worth it in the end when you find a style that suits you well


----------

